# Velocity vs Doge x v2



## weeskind01 (25/8/15)

Ok so I have the idea to get a dripper but I cant really decide on which one?

Not an expert coil builder ! But somthing that can do single and dual coil as I want to experiment with all the deviations in coils. Kinda have my mind set on the Velocity but now I have no ide any more. 
And I like the clouds but flavour is more important to me. 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

I haven't tried the doge v2 or any doge for that matter but I can coment on the velocity because I bought one today. 

The build is really easy on the velocity. I'm tempted to say it's been one of the easiest builds I have done. 
The flavour is decent. The airflow in my opinion is too much but it does have a wide range of airflow settings. 

The rogue is possibly my favourite with the plume veil coming in second. I only own 4 rda's though. 
I will put a clapton build in the velocity tomorrow and the flavour should be much better but those are my thoughts after a few hours use. 

The velocity is possibly a gem that I haven't handled properly yet.


----------



## Gizmo (25/8/15)

I love the Doge range. Super easy to build on. Massive post holes.. Can fit 20G wire no problem and surprisingly produces great flavour.


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> I love the Doge range. Super easy to build on. Massive post holes.. Can fit 20G wire no problem and surprisingly produces great flavour.


I'm going to play devil's advocate here and confuse poor @weeskind01 more by saying the velocity has huge post holes too. It makes 22 gauge look tiny in the post holes. I don't have 20 gauge wire to test though. 

@weeskind01 WHY NOT BOTH?


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Afterthought: You have narrowed your "I want RDA" list down to 2 choices. That's rather impressive.
You will probably get one of them and wonder if it was the right buy and if the other would be better.

Why not be kind to your mental process and mental health and just get both?


----------



## huffnpuff (26/8/15)

4 Post atties are the easiest to build on by far. The Doge is nice, but it is a 3-post and you're stuck with that fixed metal driptip which heats up too much on chain vapes.

Rather go for Velocity (Make sure it's one of the newer ones with sturdy positive pin assemblies) which is quite straight forward and great for big TC coils or an authentic Mutation X V4 for more allround options ( though the freakshow-type bottom airflow is not for those who just want to drip through the driptip ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/8/15)

weeskind01 said:


> Ok so I have the idea to get a dripper but I cant really decide on which one?
> 
> Not an expert coil builder ! But somthing that can do single and dual coil as I want to experiment with all the deviations in coils. Kinda have my mind set on the Velocity but now I have no ide any more.
> And I like the clouds but flavour is more important to me.
> ...


@weeskind01 I get great flavor from my CEO Fog clone, not hard to build and well built itself. Also my tug boat clone is great. Check Angel Cigs


----------



## weeskind01 (26/8/15)

Christos said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here and confuse poor @weeskind01 more by saying the velocity has huge post holes too. It makes 22 gauge look tiny in the post holes. I don't have 20 gauge wire to test though.
> 
> @weeskind01 WHY NOT BOTH?


Can only buy one for now before I go on a spending spree.

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeskind01 (26/8/15)

huffnpuff said:


> 4 Post atties are the easiest to build on by far. The Doge is nice, but it is a 3-post and you're stuck with that fixed metal driptip which heats up too much on chain vapes.
> 
> Rather go for Velocity (Make sure it's one of the newer ones with sturdy positive pin assemblies) which is quite straight forward and great for big TC coils or an authentic Mutation X V4 for more allround options ( though the freakshow-type bottom airflow is not for those who just want to drip through the driptip ).


So the only velocity i can get local is at vapeclub and it is a tobeco are they any good? Phoned vape king they said having trouble with the importer SO they dont know if they will get again.

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

I tried both and much prefer the Velocity. The Tobeco from VapeClub is good.


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Velocity mini. Better flavor due to smaller chamber and it's very easy to build on. The wide range of airflow settings makes it the best imo. I'd rather have too much airflow with an option to close it off than too little airflow without an option to widen it to my choice.
Even in the mini you'll be able to build quad coils and chuck cloud. I also found that in the velocity the flavor is better with quad coils than just dual coils. Just my experience.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## weeskind01 (26/8/15)

Andre said:


> I tried both and much prefer the Velocity. The Tobeco from VapeClub is good.


Okay cool might be going on saturday.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Hi @weeskind01 
I have the Doge V2. Bought it from Vape Cartel a while back
Havent used it much
But it has a massive diameter drip tip, feels like you are putting a small drinking glass in your mouth.


----------



## shabbar (26/8/15)

one thing that i didn't like about the doge was the very wide bore drip tip


----------



## SHiBBY (26/8/15)

Definitely the Velocity. I have one, and they're great. 24/32ga fused claptons slip through those post holes with ease, the open centre is a great spot to drip and fill the nice deep 6mm juice well, and the 4x offset post holes with hex screws make fitting coils a breeze. I can fit 24ga coils without cliping the leads like my CLT does. Overall, you can't go wrong with a Velocity. SO great!

Get it.


----------



## weeskind01 (26/8/15)

Ok so I think I will go with the velocity. Now what gauge kanthal would you recommend? I have a lemo 2 with 28 gauge usually vape around 1.2 ohm. But want to try different setups?

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (26/8/15)

weeskind01 said:


> Ok so I think I will go with the velocity. Now what gauge kanthal would you recommend? I have a lemo 2 with 28 gauge usually vape around 1.2 ohm. But want to try different setups?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



24ga is the magic number. 6-8 wraps depending on your vape style and preference, but a very versatile wire. You can clapton it with 32 too if you want


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

weeskind01 said:


> Ok so I think I will go with the velocity. Now what gauge kanthal would you recommend? I have a lemo 2 with 28 gauge usually vape around 1.2 ohm. But want to try different setups?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


I would go with 26 g, otherwise the jump might be to big for you taste. Of course, 28 g will also work, but with drippers one can go with lower g wire.


----------



## weeskind01 (26/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> 24ga is the magic number. 6-8 wraps depending on your vape style and preference, but a very versatile wire. You can clapton it with 32 too if you want


Okay will give that a try!

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (26/8/15)

Andre said:


> I would go with 26 g, otherwise the jump might be to big for you taste. Of course, 28 g will also work, but with drippers one can go with lower g wire.



That's also true, especially since itll still work lekker in a RTA if you ever convert to something like the Goblin or Billow where 24ga can be a little chunky. But on the dripper, 24ga 8 wraps gives a solid experience at a safe resistance. Your call. I have 20ga, 22ga, 24ga and 32ga at home. If you were in CT I'd be happy to make you a few coils of each to try out and see what you like, but I'm in Slaapstad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

It depends on what you want. Clouds or flavor. As I've said quite a few times before. I ALWAYS come back to my Pollux. I have the velocity and yes, it is an awesome atty, but nothing beats the flavor of my Pollux. (and she chucks clouds too )


----------

